# Sunday's Show and Tell....9/9/18



## MarkKBike (Sep 8, 2018)

Tools, and lots of them




On Saturday I helped a friend clear out his past father in laws house to prepare it for its closing.

He invited me to come over and look at the tools. I literally filled up my entire suv with them until no more would fit. I was not expecting this at all. These are just a few of the power tools he gave me today. I already carried in about 2/3 of the boxes that I managed to stuff into my car, and were also filled with other hand tools. These were just the tools that were siting out on shelves in the garage.  I will sell many of these tools acquired today and give him a very large kickback on the sales.

He had a pile of stuff he needed gone, and the whole time acted like I was the one doing him a favor for picking it all up. I think I may have more than tripped up on my collection of  tools today. I'm looking forward to selling many of them off, and returning some large chunks of cash in the next couple of months back to my friend. Only about a third of the total haul is pictured here.

I'm actually going to have to go back to pick up many of the larger floor standing wood shop style pieces that he needs cleared out.

Its going to be fun going through all the boxes in the next few weeks. Is anyone here looking for a router? I now have at least 5 of them I will be looking to sell. Note: That he already went through them and set aside the stuff he planned to keep, the rest he just wanted out of the house, and whatever was left was going to be tossed in the dumpster. There was to much for him to keep them all.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Sep 9, 2018)

Recovering, so I haven't been out the last 10 days. Got a few things in the mail, Torrington T10's and the Hubley motorcycle toy for the collection and a horn bracket


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2018)

sorry, for being late this morning, as I over slept. But, it looks like Mark got things started.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2018)

Us old farts remember Fort Apache.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 9, 2018)

1990 FXRP.  Don’t like the paint but it’s got all the police parts for the most part


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 9, 2018)

I like buying in bulk.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 9, 2018)

Here's more


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 9, 2018)

And here's the last of it (the model cars were bought separately)


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 9, 2018)

Almost forgot, I added another knife to my collection.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

I went to an auction last night with some friends and we came home with these.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Us old farts remember Fort Apache.View attachment 865866
> 
> View attachment 865867
> 
> View attachment 865867




Code lite set is very cool!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 9, 2018)

I picked up a Craigslist score!! Old Hand made spoke cabinet FULL of old spokes! SUPER HEAVY!


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 9, 2018)

Picked this 1st generation,deep pan mens sliding clamp mesinger











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 9, 2018)

Picked up this 



Hiawatha Gambles!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Us old farts remember Fort Apache.View attachment 865866
> 
> View attachment 865867
> 
> View attachment 865867



Who couldn’t remember Fort Apache....... I even found a complete one just so my son could play with one. Loved them!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Us old farts remember Fort Apache.View attachment 865866




I had Fort Apache when I was a kid !!   they were going for stupid money on ebay for a while.


----------



## Floyd (Sep 9, 2018)

Dealing with ridability issuues.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2018)

got this messed up reflector for 10 bucks.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2018)

I found these yesterday.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 9, 2018)

Took a rode trip last week to SoCal. Got talking to a buddy about the Eames Lounge Chair that fell into my lap from Heaven. He says, "Didn't they make fiberglass chairs too? Well, the next thing you know, we're packing two, first generation 1952-3 Eames Armchairs into my car. A parchment colored RAR and a Greige (gray/beige) DAX from his early childhood home. They were stuffed into a shed for years in the Mojave Desert. They have cleaned up quite nicely.


So the trio awaits Martini Time. My son has just completed 2200 miles on the Appalachian Trail. Mom and Dad will sit in the cheap seats, while the hiker relaxes in Luxury!



Way to go, Spencer!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Took a rode trip last week to SoCal. Got talking to a buddy about the Eames Lounge Chair that fell into my lap from Heaven. He says, "Didn't they make fiberglass chairs too? Well, the next thing you know, we're packing two, first generation 1952-3 Eames Armchairs into my car. A parchment colored RAR and a Greige (gray/beige) DAX from his early childhood home. They were stuffed into a shed for years in the Mojave Desert. They have cleaned up quite nicely.View attachment 866103
> So the trio awaits Martini Time. My son has just completed 2200 miles on the Appalachian Trail. Mom and Dad will sit in the cheap seats, while the hiker relaxes in Luxury!
> View attachment 866104
> Way to go, Spencer!!!!
> View attachment 866134




Those chairs cleaned up nicely.....congrats to your son............


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 9, 2018)

I got these two headbadges at the car show today. Anyone know anything about them. I could not find anything on either one. Columbia Model B 6 and Beautyrange Odin


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I got these two headbadges at the car show today. Anyone know anything about them. I could not find anything on either one. Columbia Model B 6 and Beautyrange OdinView attachment 866153
> 
> View attachment 866154



I bet the second is off an oven.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2018)

Great week for me again!

Killer unopened, clear lense, perfect patina, _Working_ Travelog speedo that I've been searching for years. 

ND 2 speed and _Another _set of original plating Torrington 15 pedals!

Chad


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 9, 2018)

Came across 3 bikes and some miscellaneous this week



Bicentennial Fair Lady 



1980 Tornado 



This little guy that Zack wanted right away 


Old tire pump 



Some tire gauges and some kind of reflectors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Sep 9, 2018)

picked this up this week,for you grandmaster geeks


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up this View attachment 866053
> 
> Hiawatha Gambles!
> View attachment 866051



Another amazing find G Money!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> I found these yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 866128
> 
> ...



All I can muster up in comments is.. Frickin Wow, Ed

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2018)

Some really great finds this week folks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Scored this SWAG for my Esso bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2018)

kccomet said:


> picked this up this week,for you grandmaster geeks
> 
> View attachment 866219
> 
> View attachment 866220




Nice !!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2018)

jd56 said:


> All I can muster up in comments is.. Frickin Wow, Ed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Thanks. I saw the two persons seats sitting on a table and asked about them and the guy says I have a few more seats..... And on the floor in a plastic tub, there was a few newer seats, I dug down and pulled out the lobbdel. It was a good day.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank to @Kramai88 for hooking me up with this little excelsior badged dx.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 9, 2018)

kccomet said:


> picked this up this week,for you grandmaster geeks
> 
> View attachment 866219
> 
> View attachment 866220




Shes absolutely gorgeous


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 9, 2018)

I stumbled upon this building earlier this year . The building needed everything and more when I started. This was my summer project to get this going as a business. I will finally be opening. ( The Repair the shop AH2 ) We will be offering air tool and electric tool repair, small engine repair , some lighting repair , Plus bicycle repair . Also rust  removal and patina restorations . And anything else that can be done that comes in . I still have work to do before opening . But progress has been made .


----------



## stoney (Sep 9, 2018)

Very cool, nice old brick building.Best wishes for success in your new endeavor.


----------



## petritl (Sep 9, 2018)

I am building a vintage road bike for my son, I had a unknown builder frameset sitting and had it stripped and painted, to dress it up had a few decals made for it. The headtube decal is my surname Scottish coat of arms.


----------



## JKT (Sep 9, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Took a rode trip last week to SoCal. Got talking to a buddy about the Eames Lounge Chair that fell into my lap from Heaven. He says, "Didn't they make fiberglass chairs too? Well, the next thing you know, we're packing two, first generation 1952-3 Eames Armchairs into my car. A parchment colored RAR and a Greige (gray/beige) DAX from his early childhood home. They were stuffed into a shed for years in the Mojave Desert. They have cleaned up quite nicely.View attachment 866103
> So the trio awaits Martini Time. My son has just completed 2200 miles on the Appalachian Trail. Mom and Dad will sit in the cheap seats, while the hiker relaxes in Luxury!
> View attachment 866104
> Way to go, Spencer!!!!
> View attachment 866134



we had one of those Eames Lounge chairs in our lunch room at work.. it was either green or blueish green.. our idiot boss made us throw it in the trash.. I tired to tell him it was worth something, he wasn't hearing it .. broke it up and trashed it.. about two weeks later I saw one on a small local on-line auction and it sold for $610.00 !!


----------



## ricobike (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Us old farts remember Fort Apache.




Aw poope, i'm an old fart!  Damn .


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Us old farts remember Fort Apache.View attachment 865866
> 
> View attachment 865867
> 
> View attachment 865867



Hey send me one of those blinker code-lites and we can message each other when the CABE is down on Tuesday.


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> Hey send me one of those blinker code-lites and we can message each other when the CABE is down on Tuesday.



Good idea but I dont know Morse Code.


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Good idea but I dont know Morse Code.




Me neither, but it doesn't really matter, because rarely do we make much sense anyway. We can just blink 'em at each other.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 9, 2018)

Just got back from our local car show,that I help put on ,,and came across a Beautiful 77 Trans Am,,you know Smokey And The Bandit.it was not the Car back in the day that I liked,,it was the 1974 KENWORTH W 900 that the great Jerry Reed drove .Anyhoo,took this photo and the stainless insert on our 38 Air flo lite up Burts face,,and yes its a fiberglas tank,,but the car was orig..then I got a ticket from our local cop ,,for riding such a hideous bike


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> Me neither, but it doesn't really matter, because rarely do we make much sense anyway. We can just blink 'em at each other.



Lets spend Tuesday making our own code.I hope that soon the Cabe will quit going down in Tuesdays.


----------



## stezell (Sep 9, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Came across 3 bikes and some miscellaneous this week
> View attachment 866214
> Bicentennial Fair Lady
> View attachment 866215
> ...



I think the reflectors were used on old street signs.
Sean


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 9, 2018)

*Well just got back from the clean up part of my job at the Fairfax Car Show,,and I am still proud   to live here and our fellow car *enthusiast *to make our show what it is today.So aint that AMERICA,,a Lobdell and three *deuces


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

Supposed to be saving money...but couldn't resist picking up a few items up this week.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 10, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I like buying in bulk.
> 
> View attachment 865870
> 
> ...



Holy smokes, SCORE!!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 10, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I had Fort Apache when I was a kid !!   they were going for stupid money on ebay for a while.



I had one too!  Great hit on some fun old toys!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 10, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> I stumbled upon this building earlier this year . The building needed everything and more when I started. This was my summer project to get this going as a business. I will finally be opening. ( The Repair the shop AH2 ) We will be offering air tool and electric tool repair, small engine repair , some lighting repair , Plus bicycle repair . Also rust  removal and patina restorations . And anything else that can be done that comes in . I still have work to do before opening . But progress has been made .
> 
> View attachment 866541
> 
> ...



Good luck in your venture!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 10, 2018)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> Just got back from our local car show,that I help put on ,,and came across a Beautiful 77 Trans Am,,you know Smokey And The Bandit.it was not the Car back in the day that I liked,,it was the 1974 KENWORTH W 900 that the great Jerry Reed drove .Anyhoo,took this photo and the stainless insert on our 38 Air flo lite up Burts face,,and yes its a fiberglas tank,,but the car was orig..then I got a ticket from our local cop ,,for riding such a hideous bike
> 
> View attachment 866614
> 
> View attachment 866615



Great looking bike who hooked you up w/ the inserts, Jafco?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 10, 2018)

what to read next....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 10, 2018)

Made an offer on this late last night,  seller countered ,  I accepted this morning


----------



## ricobike (Sep 10, 2018)

Picked up this little 2 1/2 inch Stanley Handyman vice at the American Science and Surplus warehouse sale this weekend.  Will be nice for working on hubs.  It's really built and has no wobble which is kind of unique for these smaller vices.


----------



## petritl (Sep 11, 2018)

Decals on the frame; the gold and red worked well with the blue frame


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 11, 2018)

Wenatchee Apple Blossom Festival parade. In 1946, with 2000 kids.


----------

